# Wheels 18x9.5 or 18x10.5



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Given that our stock wheels are 7" wide, I have a hard time seeing a 9.5" wheel fitting in the wheel well. You're talking about trying to run at least a 265 tire, if not a 275, on a car that originally comes with 215s-225s.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes I was thinking of doing a 265x35 on the tire. It's some serious meat, that's why I was wondering if those wheels would even work


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

9.5" wide is retarded on this car... 

We do not need wider than 8.5" in worst conditions...


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

You no want Herra-frush?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

limited360 said:


> 9.5" wide is retarded on this car...
> 
> We do not need wider than 8.5" in worst conditions...


Strongly agree.. 18x8 or 19x8 would work just fine.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think its awesome that you want to push the limits of fitment on this car.

The first thing you need to do is go out to your car with some sort of measuring device and see how much available clearance you have on both sides of your wheels/tires, the outside space to the fenders and the inside space to the struts or any suspension components.

Then with your new information you just gathered go on this site and start plugging in numbers...

Online Wheel & Tyre Fitment calculator. Offset and Tyre Stretch


I suggest starting with a 18x9 +30 wheel with a 225/45 tire to start, then maybe something even more aggressive like 18x10 +30 in the rear since you don't have to worry about turning out back.

Hope that helps get you on the right path...


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

A 225 tire is far too small for a 9" wide tire.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beaker said:


> A 225 tire is far too small for a 9" wide tire.


Actually they fit nicely. Step into the 240 scene for a minute, guys run 225's on 11" wheels...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Stretch them hoes, lol.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Just because people do something doesn't make it a good idea. You completely destroy the characteristics of the tire. Not to mention the potential safety hazards.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> I think its awesome that you want to push the limits of fitment on this car.
> 
> The first thing you need to do is go out to your car with some sort of measuring device and see how much available clearance you have on both sides of your wheels/tires, the outside space to the fenders and the inside space to the struts or any suspension components.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for the insight...

I am going to try to push the limits; I have always enjoyed doing so. This weekend I am going to crawl all over her and get the measurements I need. I thinking I'll go with an 18x9.5 +40 with 255/40 tires. We will see what happens once I gather the necessary information. (and, of course, a drop but that's after I find some decent shoes)



Pushing fitment has always been fun, I guess I just miss my gen coupe.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beaker said:


> Just because people do something doesn't make it a good idea. You completely destroy the characteristics of the tire. Not to mention the potential safety hazards.


I was using the 225 on a 11" rim just as an example of an extreme.

The fact is, a 225 on a 9" is perfectly fine and if you think otherwise you are wrong. Its a very mild stretch and will still fall within a tire manufacturer's recommended wheel sizes. If you don't believe me just google it. Since I personally like and use BFGoodrich KDW2 tires I looked up the specs for that particular tire is the 225/40/18 size and right on BFG's own site it recommends them being used safely on a 9" wheel.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Nothing more awesome than rear wide tires with deep rims (don't know what they are called), and normal front ones. I see a lot of 240, 300, 350, 370z's and G35,37 around here like. Really kick ass, Not sure how it would look like on the Cruze but i am sure it would also look nice.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm not sure what sort of benefit us FWD cars would get from a staggered set up though


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

None, just looks. If anything its to our disadvantage lol.


----------

